

PSA: Sorry, Those Apple Watch Band Swapping Sites Aren’t Going to Work - dejv_cz1
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/10/psa-sorry-those-apple-watch-band-swapping-sites-arent-going-to-work/

======
sp332
With very good, completely unnamed authority. I'm not saying I doubt this
particular claim, but just saying that you heard it from an anonymous source
can't increase my trust in your report.

~~~
wlesieutre
The photo of the packaging makes a pretty strong case.

